# FS: Branchy manzanita, stump centerpiece



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Manzanita wood

Knarled wood centrepiece (62 cm span, 30 cm tall, 30 cm wide)

1) $25 *AVAILABLE*


















-----

2) $20 **SOLD**









3) $20 **SOLD**


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Bump..........


----------



## tarnishedtales (Sep 13, 2011)

What are the dry ferts that you have?


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Bump to the top. Added free sun blaster, ADA, and biomedia


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a filter for your 20 gallon HOB. How much k1 do you have ?
Pm me please


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Updated listing.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

What are the dimensions of that 2nd piece of manzanita? I may interested if it fits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

about 50 cm long with 45 cm spread, including all the small branches.


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

I will take the one second to last poc. Sending pm
Also the 2nd manzanita


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Last piece (stump) still available.


----------



## ReillyP (Mar 2, 2016)

liquid_krystale said:


> Last piece (stump) still available.


Im interested can pick up oakridge ubc or richmond tonight


----------



## haikyoboy (Jun 6, 2013)

i could offer 15 for the stump. let me know.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the interest everyone, but all 3 pieces are already pending. If anything falls through, I will update the posting.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Update: both branchy pieces gone, stump centrepiece still available


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

BUMP to the top.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Bumpity bump bump


----------

